# Vincent has discovered he loves swimming...



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

He has decided swimming is now his favourite thing, especially diving for sticks D:
On Monday we went on a 2 hour walk where he decided mama needed to fall down a bank and roll in the mud too....I was as muddy as he was!!





































This is the reason we have decided to keep his coat short!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great pics...swimming mmmm, nice to see them swim but a bugger to get them dry!! Betty is a swimmer...we even had to fill in our pond because she kept jumping in,doing a few laps and jumping out again...Ted on the other hand doesn't seem to like water much!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Haha Nacho also loves the water - definite play date needed! He is such a cheeky chap!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHAH that is great!! he looks so happy...not great about your fall...I hope you are ok.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> HAHAHAH that is great!! he looks so happy...not great about your fall...I hope you are ok.


I was fine, just went down the bank on my bum! Bruised but ok. Vincent thought it was amazing, started jumping on me like 'YEAY MAMA IS HERE TO PLAAAY' xD silly pup


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww....silly bum he is...hahah lady so would have done the same thing


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Great photos, Vincent looks like he had a whale of a time! Bertie would have loved that walk as he's rather fond of water!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Great photos! It looks like vincent is really having a great time!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Lovely pictures Rufus loves swimming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

hahahahahaha, bless his heart! Did you have to hose him down when he got home?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

He went straight into the bath! Funny that he hates baths but loves swimming in smelly ponds....!!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca just won't go near the water but we so want a sunny day to take her to the beach cos I'm sure she'd follow me in and love it


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Great pictures, its funny how they love rivers ,canals, filthy puddles yet hate having a bath.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> Pushca just won't go near the water but we so want a sunny day to take her to the beach cos I'm sure she'd follow me in and love it


It took a while for him to like the water, it's only been over the past month or so. I think now he's fully grown and stronger it doesn't scare him so much!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Way to go Vincent.  He looks thoroughly happy all wet and muddy. 
Poor you falling down though. Funny that Vincent thought it was play time 

Colin - why doesn't that surprise me about Betty


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Great fun! At the risk of being a party pooper be very careful with throwing sticks vets tell horrendous tales of dogs getting impaled through the mouth landing on a stick! Personal choice, have fun.


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Great pictures, full of action and loving life! He lookes a bit like Cider and our Cider only started lately as well to love water more and more. Gets really excited to get sticks out and follows the kids into the rockpool. It's great to see, isn't it x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Bini said:


> Great pictures, full of action and loving life! He lookes a bit like Cider and our Cider only started lately as well to love water more and more. Gets really excited to get sticks out and follows the kids into the rockpool. It's great to see, isn't it x


Every opportunity with Vincent now! Funny thing is only a few months ago he wouldn't go in if it was deeper than his knees!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Great fun! At the risk of being a party pooper be very careful with throwing sticks vets tell horrendous tales of dogs getting impaled through the mouth landing on a stick! Personal choice, have fun.


We hardly ever throw sticks for him, he just always finds them!


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

Happy wet doggy!!!


----------

